# 69 front valance



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

How do I remove the front valance bumper?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The lower panel where the parking lights are?

Remove all the screws around the perimeter of the panel. There's also one in the top center that connects to the hood latch brace.

Bear


----------

